# 52 Acrylic Baby yarns pearled pink blue, green yellow solids



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I need to destash my yarns...too many gifts from generous relatives! I will be posting a lot more! I posted this under barter also but really need someone to take this off my hands!

Of these 52 skeins....three are 8 oz solids, Red, Umber and Black.
Two of them are 8 oz rainbow pearled
Many are 2 oz ones and others are 1 3/4 ozs. Many are new, some without labels and some are partials. Alot here for baby afghans and baby projects. 

I would like $25 for the lot plus actual shipping. Not sure what that will be until supplied with addy of person wanting this. I wanted it to be reasonable enough to counter shipping it.  

I accept paypal, concealed cash, check or money orders. You may post on this page, pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Pending sale...will update when sold. 

I will be listing more so keep your eyes peeled. I will make them very affordable...


----------

